# RR: 144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1982)










2.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1966)










3.	Mravinsky (cond.), Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra	(1976)










4.	N. Järvi (cond.), Scottish National Orchestra	(1988)










5.	Mitropoulos (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1954)










6.	Ančerl (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1956)










7.	Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1968)










8.	Petrenko (cond.), Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra	(2009)










9.	Jansons (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1994)










10.	Kondrashin (cond.), Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra	(1973)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1982)
2.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1966)
3.	Mravinsky (cond.), Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra	(1976)
4.	N. Järvi (cond.), Scottish National Orchestra	(1988)
5.	Mitropoulos (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1954)
6.	Ančerl (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1956)
7.	Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1968)
8.	Petrenko (cond.), Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra	(2009)
9.	Jansons (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1994)
10.	Kondrashin (cond.), Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra	(1973)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

